

This Is How iPad Multitasking Should Look - a_olt
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/12/this-is-how-ipad-multitasking-should-look/

======
sbuk
That's a horrible idea! I _like_ that iOS is app focussed; it's one of the
stronger facets of it's UI. This is solving the wrong problem. As the author
points out, gestures already make switching apps easy.

